# Is Winter a Good Time to Visit?



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

I was thinking of coming to Cyprus in November or early December to look at rental properties, meet some expats and to see for myself about everyday life on the Island. From reading some threads it appears some business 'close' for the winter season. If that is the case, is winter a good time to visit?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends on which area you intend to visit. In the toursit resorts of Ayia Napa etc on the east coast you will find that many restaurants etc close from the end of October.
In Limassol you will find life dosnt change at all while in Paphos a few restaurants close after Christmas for 2 months.
Other businesses do not close.
October and November are good months as the weather is still largely dry and fairly warm while not being too hot to do sightseeing etc.
I love October and November here


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica about October and November being the nicest. It is January, Feb. and even March that are the worst as far as being the quietest. Weather can be hit or miss too.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Tonika said:


> I was thinking of coming to Cyprus in November or early December to look at rental properties, meet some expats and to see for myself about everyday life on the Island. From reading some threads it appears some business 'close' for the winter season. If that is the case, is winter a good time to visit?


If you are looking for long term rental then choose your area. If you want to be in or near a village then you may not notice a great deal of difference between winter and summer but if you wish to be in Agia Napa then there is a tremendous difference.

I agree with the others that Nov and Dec are good months but bring a cardigan.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Tonika said:


> I was thinking of coming to Cyprus in November or early December to look at rental properties, meet some expats and to see for myself about everyday life on the Island. From reading some threads it appears some business 'close' for the winter season. If that is the case, is winter a good time to visit?


I used to come over in November, for a couple of years running, doing a recce and looking at property, a lot quieter and less heat. The weather is still warm though compared to the UK!!


----------



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, and helpful info. (especially about the cardigan)


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*winter visits*

Hi Tonika

Dee and I are planning to live in Cyprus within two years, with the help of this forum we have just about completed all issues that will crop up.

We went to paphos the begining of this year and intend to go November, we live as we would if we had moved there - just to get the feel of the whole thing.

It was cool in the evening but through the day it was lovely although the pool water was freezing it didn't stop us from haveing a quick swim - and I mean quick!!

Yes some bars and resteraunts were closed but most seem to be open for custom.
It wasn't too hot through the day so ideal for looking around the areas.

So get yourselves out and enjoy.

Jim and Dee


----------



## Tonika (Jul 9, 2011)

jkelly said:


> Hi Tonika
> 
> Dee and I are planning to live in Cyprus within two years, with the help of this forum we have just about completed all issues that will crop up.
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to be more convinced. The weather here today in Scotland, is to say the least, atrocious (for August). 

And, I would take the risk of a dip in your pool, even with the conditions mentioned. I certainly wouln't try it here. 

Thanks for your reply, some good advice, really appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tonika said:


> I'm beginning to be more convinced. The weather here today in Scotland, is to say the least, atrocious (for August).
> 
> And, I would take the risk of a dip in your pool, even with the conditions mentioned. I certainly wouln't try it here.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, some good advice, really appreciated.


Although its 10.10pm here the temperature outside is still just below 30c and I will shortly being going for dip in my pool to cool down. The water in the pool was like a tepid bath today but still refreshing compared to the air temp.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

We visited in Mar this year and landed to hail storms and high winds!!!! It was still better than the UK. I am coming over in Dec to sort out my rental property and can't wait. I am sure it will still be far better than the UK. 

I think sometimes it is good to see what is open in the winter when you plan to live somewhere, to know what to expect.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

cyprus_dreams said:


> We visited in Mar this year and landed to hail storms and high winds!!!! It was still better than the UK. I am coming over in Dec to sort out my rental property and can't wait. I am sure it will still be far better than the UK.
> 
> I think sometimes it is good to see what is open in the winter when you plan to live somewhere, to know what to expect.


You must have caught that strange week in March. I was over for the carnival and the weather was lovely, in the mid-20s.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Tonika said:


> I was thinking of coming to Cyprus in November or early December to look at rental properties, meet some expats and to see for myself about everyday life on the Island. From reading some threads it appears some business 'close' for the winter season. If that is the case, is winter a good time to visit?


Wev'e gone for the last 6 years in winter,Jan and had good weather this year going Dec 3 weeks instead of 2.Nights have been cool after the sun goes down but never been cold in apartment we rent,sometimes we stay in and cook sometimes go out I know it's not long but we try and do things as if we are living there even do a big shop at different super markets,at the market up in the old town.I remember the first winter we had there we were told draw the curtains at dusk,wear tracky bottoms and slippers worked for us fine,22 months for us going.laneand a jumper dint want you all to think we sat there with just trackys and slippers,ye gods what a sight that would be lol)


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

wracgirl said:


> Wev'e gone for the last 6 years in winter,Jan and had good weather this year going Dec 3 weeks instead of 2.Nights have been cool after the sun goes down but never been cold in apartment we rent,sometimes we stay in and cook sometimes go out I know it's not long but we try and do things as if we are living there even do a big shop at different super markets,at the market up in the old town.I remember the first winter we had there we were told draw the curtains at dusk,wear tracky bottoms and slippers worked for us fine,22 months for us going.laneand a jumper dint want you all to think we sat there with just trackys and slippers,ye gods what a sight that would be lol)


!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also close up as soon as the sun goes down in the winter to keep the warmth of the day in.
We put warm clothes, warm socks and slippers on before we get the chance to feel cold. It works well.


----------

